# Body armor/protection recommendations?



## Poseidenj (Jan 13, 2011)

Still kinda new to the sport, and I don't want to be in pain/the hospital/a wheelchair, etc, if I take a bad spill going big.

I recently bought some stuff, and, overall, I'd like some input from people, product recommendations, etc For the first item, I couldn't find any reviews whatsoever. Comments on hard/soft shell, or non newtonion fluid technology, etc. Though, I do realize that 

Bought a Giro revolver helmet last year, and, I'm assuming it should still be good.

UFO Plast Predator Jacket Upper Body Armor - CLOSEOUT

It appealed to me because 1) the brand is European. I've just come to trust European/Japanese companies, in regards to safety, over American. 2) The brand also makes safety equipment for motorbike sports, in lieu of just snow stuff 3) it has all over protection, except for the neck (And, nothing I found had neck protection anyway), and 4) the price was pretty good, for all over

Triple Eight Second Skins Soft Knee Pads (Pair)

Just got these in the mail. IDK if the size is too big, but they seem a bit bulky. I'll find a way to test out their protection. Mostly got them because they came with free Demon Force goggles (though, paying $10 more for the actual knee pads)

Level Half Pipe XCR Protective Snowboard Gloves

The company seems like the have the best protective wrist technology. Seems like it'd be better overall to combine gloves/wrist guards, so I think I'll stay with these, if they fit well.

POC Hip VPD Ski Padded Shorts

I got these for $45. POC is a swedish brand, and has won awards from Volvo. VPD is supposed to be a great material, and it has that on the tailbone, so I'm hoping these are sufficient


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks like quality gear to me man

ive been using stuff from ForceField armor. the limb tubes and action shorts; low profile, comfortable and CE certified armor.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

if you take a big spill going big, no gear is gonna stop you from potentially ending up in the hospital, just saying... just like any other sport, the equipment protects from minor things, bruises, cuts, scrapes...

just wanted to make sure you don't think your gonna be invincible or some shit out there with this stuff on because that will cause serious damage!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

In reference to the gear you linked to

Jacket - looks great... although personally find jackets with inter-locking spine plates to be restrictive for me... plenty of my friends have them and like them
Kneepads - I used the hard shell version of these for nearly over 6 years and they were great. The second skin was great as it didn't chew up the knee area of my snowpants
Level gloves - these are great, I love mine and my gf has one as well, convinced two people in my cabin to get one as well. We all like them.
Padded short - looks great, VPD is a good way to go for a combination of comfort and protection.

I think you are all set for the season! remember all this gear protect against impact... but doesn't protect your neck or joints from twisting or spraining.


----------

